# Ping rates



## whitecap (Jan 28, 2011)

Has anyone got any experience with ping rates for online gaming? I like to unwind with a bit of COD sometimes and although not an avid gamer, like to dip -in from time to time.

Cheers


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

What's the server, I can run a ping for you.


----------



## Debc_berg (Oct 19, 2010)

I can check with my teenage son he is a huge gamer


----------



## Lita_Rulez (Nov 4, 2010)

whitecap said:


> Has anyone got any experience with ping rates for online gaming? I like to unwind with a bit of COD sometimes and although not an avid gamer, like to dip -in from time to time.
> 
> Cheers


All depends on what servers you want to play.

In my experience though (CSSource) outside of the Middle East you wont get any decent pings.


----------



## Debc_berg (Oct 19, 2010)

Here's my son's response:

We currently are on du's 8mg package and we ALWAYS get <15ms ping which is very good. I play often on Ps3 and Xbox on CoD and Fifa. Treyarch don't have dedicated servers so the connection of the players in a game largely depends on the host of the games connection. Therefore it really depends what time you play. From about Midday to around 10pm is the best time I find to play, this is because you will usually end up with European and other Arab/Asian hosts you will easily get 3 bar connection (good.) If you play past 10pm this is when American hosts will start popping up online. Obviously with the greater distance this means the connection will be worse usually 2 bar (reasonable.) but sometimes this will be 1 bar. (poor) 

As you are a casual gamer i'm sure there won't be any problems and playing with friends from other countries (excluding Australia, America etc. which will have poorer connection for you but still playable.) will be fine. 



This is our connection, which is pretty good. This is with an Xbox, a Ps3 and two laptops currently running which is very good. 

Goodluck.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

I guess there being a Dubai server for COD helps then! There's games cafes and professional gamers in Dubai so online gaming should be good anyway.

Ping times to UK is usually <200ms and ping times to US is around <250ms. Not great but not awful.


----------



## whitecap (Jan 28, 2011)

zin said:


> I guess there being a Dubai server for COD helps then! There's games cafes and professional gamers in Dubai so online gaming should be good anyway.
> 
> Ping times to UK is usually <200ms and ping times to US is around <250ms. Not great but not awful.


Thanks guys, looks like Mrs will still be a COD/Battlefield widow then


----------



## Lita_Rulez (Nov 4, 2010)

zin said:


> Ping times to UK is usually <200ms and ping times to US is around <250ms. Not great but not awful.


???

200 not awfull ? Granted I haven't played CoD online, but for CS, being in the 70 - 90 range is allready a nightmare !


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Well if a tenth of a second is that noticeable to you then I bow to your reaction times


----------

